# Cloud File Server



## umm_ayman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi!

I am working in a startup school with about 40 employees. Currently, our school is undergoing renovation and the servers are not up and running. However, staff are working and they need to have a central file storage solution. Initially there were only 10 employees all using dropbox. Now, the dropbox isn't working well. The storage space is limited, and syncing doesn't do justice.

I was looking into various cloud services that offer a file server that would replicate something like the physical file server (WebDAV mapping). My eyes are set on driveHQ...but as i am new to cloud services, i would request for additional expert opinion.

Requirements:
1. Be able to store files on the cloud without clogging personal computer space.
2. Be able to share data.
3. Ease of use, should seem similar to the physical file server, where a mapped folder sits right on your PC. Making it easy for non techie people.
4. Something that would be able to take 40 members of staff.
5. Atleast 1TB of storage space, but ability to add as required.
6. Low on budget, so something cost effective, and monthly plan (as opposed to annual subscription).

Thanks!


----------

